
Valley's wunderkind - terpua
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_9301328?source=most_emailed
======
danielha
_"While Facebook has a global following, several youth-led start-ups are
getting buzz in the valley. Their very names, too, reflect this digital age:
Loopt, Scribd, Tokbox, Xobni, Box.net, WeGame, Weebly and YouNoodle."_

Half of those are YC funded, yo.

------
Maro
What's the point of submitting this to HN? We know starter-uppers are young =)

~~~
terpua
I found it a nice read and thought others might like it.

